# Nissan X-trail T30, year 2003



## David Wong (Oct 7, 2019)

Hi,
My X-trail will just shut off engine while running. Agent already checked but find no fault. No codes for computer reading. Can anyone tell me what could be the problem.
Thanks.
David Wong


----------



## ultane (Dec 20, 2018)

David Wong said:


> Hi,
> My X-trail will just shut off engine while running. Agent already checked but find no fault. No codes for computer reading. Can anyone tell me what could be the problem.
> Thanks.
> David Wong


I don’t know, but welcome to the forum.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Always state the model, year, engine, transmission of your vehicle so that we know what we're working with. You need to be more descriptive of your problem; is the problem intermittent? Are you able to start the car up after the event?

It could be many things causing your problem; some of the more common ones:

Marginal fuel pump.
Marginal crankshaft position sensor (CKP).
Marginal camshaft position sensor (CMP).
Marginal engine harness ground connections.

The CMP and CKP failures are very common.

Here are some things you can test:

- Make sure you have a clean set of spark plugs.
- Test ignition: Pull several coil packs to test; use a spare plug in the coil pack to test; ground the plug base with a jumper wire to the engine block; see if you're getting a good blue spark while trying to start the engine.
- Perform a compression test on all cylinders. Standard - 181 psi, minimum - 154 psi.
- Perform a fuel pressure test. Tee-in a temporary fuel pressure gauge between the fuel feed hose and the fuel rail. The reading at idle should be around 51 psi.
- There may be a major intake system vacuum leak: To check the intake system for a vacuum leak, attach a vacuum gauge to a full vacuum source. With the engine fully warmed up, the reading at idle should be 18 - 20 InHg. At 3,000 RPM, it should be 21 InHg. If readings are under 18 InHg, check the intake manifold nuts to make sure they are tight. The gasket may have failed; spray a water mist at the gasket to see if the gauge reading changes. Also check the intake plenum bellows at the throttle valve and at the MAF for cracks or loose clamps.


----------



## David Wong (Oct 7, 2019)

THANKS ROGOMAN.
FROM DAVID WONG


----------



## David Wong (Oct 7, 2019)

Car details are as follows:-
X-trail 4 x 4 , Model T30, Auto, 2.5 lit, Year 2003, Engine QR 25.
Engine shut down while running n can be re-started immediately. This happened 3 times during the past 3 months.
I have replaced the fuel pump, the fuel, battery, engine oil, transmission oil.
The agent has checked the camshaft n crankshaft sensors recently. There was no Code shown in the computer. 
Can't think of anything else that caused this problem.
Hope someone can give some more guidance in addition to those that ROGOMAN gave. 
Thanks again ROGOMAN.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It's good that you expounded on the symptoms. This type of symptom is indicative of a temporary failure of either the crankshaft position sensor or the camshaft position sensor. This type of failure does *not* set any ECU fault codes. It seems that when one of the sensors "burps", the ECU get confused with the firing sequence and then just shuts everything off. Several members in this forum have experienced your symptoms and the fix was replacing the sensors.

If after going through any other diagnostic procedures, if you've haven't uncovered your problem, then it may be worth replacing both the crankshaft position sensor and the camshaft position sensor; why I'm saying replace both is that there is no easy way of determining which sensor is bad. Nissan sells a sensor kit which includes both sensors; cheaper this way then buying them separately. Also don't buy aftermarket sensors; the quality, longevity is not good; some times the sensor(s) are DOA.

As a final note, first check the engine electrical harness ground point connections for any looseness, rust, oxidation.

Good luck and let us know how you make out.


----------



## David Wong (Oct 7, 2019)

Hi Rogoman, 
Thanks for the quick respond. I will change the camshaft n crankshaft sensors as suggested . Will get back here after some time n let you know.
David Wong.


----------



## David Wong (Oct 7, 2019)

Hi Rogoman, 
I have replaced the sensors for the camshaft as well as the crankshaft immediately after I read your respond. So far so good and there is no more problem with engine shut after the replacement.
However, I have another problem which I did not mention earlier. Whenever I engage the Drive or Reverse Gear, the car jerks. Can easily engage the gear n there isn't any vibrations. The workshop told me it was the mountings and I asked them to replace all the 4 mountings. But the problem is still there. It doesn't look like very serious except that the car jerks.
Please advise what is the cause of this. Transmission oil have been replaced about a month ago.
Thanks 
David Wong.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

When you engage the Drive or Reverse, there will always be some slight jerking action. This normal with many automatic trannys.


----------



## David Wong (Oct 7, 2019)

Thank you very much Rogoman. Much appreciated.


----------



## Siddharth GV (Oct 15, 2019)

David Wong said:


> Hi,
> My X-trail will just shut off engine while running. Agent already checked but find no fault. No codes for computer reading. Can anyone tell me what could be the problem.
> Thanks.
> David Wong


Just replace the fuel pump as there are no sensors on fuel pump it's difficult to indicate them or the fuel injectors or just check the cam position sensors.I think this may fix your problem
Thank you


----------



## David Wong (Oct 7, 2019)

I have replaced the fuel pump about 2 months ago. Just replaced the camshaft n crankshaft sensors recently. It works fine so far. Apparently it seems the problem has been solved.
Thank you very much for the advice.

David Wong.


----------



## David Wong (Oct 7, 2019)

Hi everyone, 
I have a Cefiro 2.40 model J31, Auto and year 2006. Recently I sent my Car to the Agent to replace the 2 fan belts. The mechanic there told me that both the Front Lower Arm Assembly need to replaced. I doubt it very much as I don't feel any vibration for the steering n also there isn't any noise at all. Hope someone can let know if the mechanic is right.
David Wong.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Why not ask him to show you the movement in the ball joint or one of the bushings? They may be bad but not awful. Sometimes its good to replace a part before it fails completely.


----------

